# is it just me or gbatemp logo on top of the page has changed?



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriously, when i refresh or change of page, it becomes  very blurry and then gradually become clear
is it a features from the new gbagtemp style?
because i had it for few days now and never noticed it before


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

Its the same thing Reddit did, some dumb way of showing lack of net neutrality apparently making stuff slower


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Its the same thing Reddit did, some dumb way of showing lack of net neutrality apparently making stuff slower


I saw the post about net neutrality, but i still dont understand what it is


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, looks like the plugin a few sites are using for NN awareness. It's cute the first time but a bit cheesy. I suppose it gets the point across, though.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

This is just stupid and overreacting, too low for a forum this big if you ask me. Reddit is shit so it can go do whatever it wants, but temp should be better...


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

So it's a xenforo thing?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

Come on dude, seriously? What is this shit? Now even the home button redirects to the stupid net neutrality thread! Grow up people, if you think you can gather support like this, you are mistaken, but you will gather dislikes! I use the logo to get around the site with a quick jump to homepage, now it's a pain navigating!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2017)

It should only play once a session on modern browsers. And it's for an important cause. Sites like ours simply won't exist in the same capacity as they do today if net neutrality doesn't survive.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Come on dude, seriously? What is this shit? Now even the home button redirects to the stupid net neutrality thread! Grow up people, if you think you can gather support like this, you are mistaken, but you will gather dislikes! I use the logo to get around the site with a quick jump to homepage, now it's a pain navigating!


There's a home button at the bottom of the page. 

Weren't you just complaining about them overreacting? That's a little ironic...


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

I originally respected GBAtemp for just showing an informative article on the subject and leaving people to draw their own conclusions but this is just stupid now.
I keep getting large popups that basically pressure me into sending some letter to a congress in a totally different country. Even if I was american thats just stupid. A ton of websites have this shit and people are pushing the same one view everywhere, when there's still two sides to this debate. While I agree that net neutrality should be a thing, nobody is seeing the full story and is being peer pressured into making a congress call about something they don't fully understand.
The home icon which I always use to get back to the home page now forcibly takes me to the NN thread and the icon is highly distracting. This isn't the free and independant GBAtemp I used to know, this is just blatant advertisement of their own political viewpoint.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> This isn't the free and independant GBAtemp I used to know, this is just blatant advertisement of their own political viewpoint.


Oh ffs, since when is a WEBSITE that relies on users for traffic so that they can stay afloat supporting NET NEUTRALITY political?


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> It should only play once a session on modern browsers.


Up until you sent that post it didnt, it did it everytime I moved a page, so thank you for that at least.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 13, 2017)

The logo refreshed. I can’t tell a difference though. Maybe it’s a bit more pixelated.


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Snip.


I've only had the pop up happen once, though other people are making the same comment. Could depend on the browser I suppose.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

Chrome/windows 10 only popped up once. And I X'd off of it before I had time to read it. Honestly thought I was getting a pop-up ad and my 2006 instincts kicked in.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm on the old theme, but now you've made me notice some probably imaginary change to the "A" of the name lol


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> There's a home button at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Weren't you just complaining about them overreacting? That's a little ironic...


I use Tab to click the links and first link on page is the Logo which SHOULD redirect to home but now it doesn't so I have to tap it like 10 times to get to the other Home button, so again, it's annoying. Also, those two things are COMPLETELY different!



Seriel said:


> I originally respected GBAtemp for just showing an informative article on the subject and leaving people to draw their own conclusions but this is just stupid now.
> I keep getting large popups that basically pressure me into sending some letter to a congress in a totally different country. Even if I was american thats just stupid. A ton of websites have this shit and people are pushing the same one view everywhere, when there's still two sides to this debate. While I agree that net neutrality should be a thing, nobody is seeing the full story and is being peer pressured into making a congress call about something they don't fully understand.
> The home icon which I always use to get back to the home page now forcibly takes me to the NN thread and the icon is highly distracting. This isn't the free and independant GBAtemp I used to know, this is just blatant advertisement of their own political viewpoint.


Couldn't agree more, now it's literally spam! If anything, now I WANT the net neutrality to be repealed just for this shit to stop and so that I will be able to browse the internet peacefully for once, something I haven't been able to do in 2 months because of this topic! Also, to add something to what you said, EVERYTHING people claim will happen is one of the MANY *POSSIBILITIES*, NOT a certainty!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

Whoops, replies broke in Chrome @shaunj66


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I use Tab to click the links and first link on page is the Logo which SHOULD redirect to home but now it doesn't so I have to tap it like 10 times to get to the other Home button, so again, it's annoying. Also, those two things are COMPLETELY different!
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more, now it's literally spam! If anything, now I WANT the net neutrality to be repealed just for this shit to stop and so that I will be able to browse the internet peacefully for once, something I haven't been able to do in 2 months because of this topic! Also, to add something to what you said, EVERYTHING people claim will happen is one of the MANY *POSSIBILITIES*, NOT a certainty!


This statement is quite ironic. Net neutrality repeal will do anything *BUT *allow you to browse the internet in peace. Americans make up a lot of web traffic and these decisions will impact the freedom of the internet worldwide.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Whoops, replies broke in Chrome @shaunj66


Back to normal, thanks man

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> This statement is quite ironic. Net neutrality repeal will do anything *BUT *allow you to browse the internet in peace. Americans make up a lot of web traffic and these decisions will impact the freedom of the internet worldwide.


My friend just made the comment of "even if a cure for cancer was invented there would be people complaining that it's taking money away from hospitals that rely on revenue from the treatment process"

I'm honestly beginning to believe that, unfortunately


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriously, when i refresh or change of page, it becomes  very blurry and then gradually become clear
is it a features from the new gbagtemp style?
because i had it for few days now and never noticed it before


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

x65943 said:


> This statement is quite ironic. Net neutrality repeal will do anything *BUT *allow you to browse the internet in peace. Americans make up a lot of web traffic and these decisions will impact the freedom of the internet worldwide.


This just shows how stupid american ego is, you people don't matter as much as you think you do. Also, since most of my interactions are with Japanese, European and Australian people, I couldn't care any less about americans And YES, it will allow me to browse in peace, as I won't be seeing the same drivel left and right or the annoying pop-ups (btw, the "send a message to congress" pop-up popped up 4 times for me before it stopped).


----------



## Chary (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> This just shows how stupid american ego is, you people don't matter as much as you think you do. Also, since most of my interactions are with Japanese, European and Australian people, I couldn't care any less about americans And YES, it will allow me to browse in peace, as I won't be seeing the same drivel left and right or the annoying pop-ups (btw, the "send a message to congress" pop-up popped up 4 times for me before it stopped).


>ego
Sorry, I wasn't aware that factual truths are ego now. 

And what does your interpersonal interactions mean regardless to this? Nothing? Just because you don't interact with Americans does not mean a majority of them are ON the internet. You cannot deny the population of the USA, and that a good chunk of them use the internet lol.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2017)

It seems the problems I had with the header on the site and the popups have since been changed, so I will hush for now. Them harassing me at every oppurtunity was my main concern, one message isn't as bad.
I would argue about this but I really don't have the time or effort I'll just leave ThoD to argue it for me so honestly just have fun and good luck with all the stuff, I hope you get the outcome you wanted, then we can all go back to being the community we've always loved.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> This just shows how stupid american ego is, you people don't matter as much as you think you do. Also, since most of my interactions are with Japanese, European and Australian people, I couldn't care any less about americans And YES, it will allow me to browse in peace, as I won't be seeing the same drivel left and right or the annoying pop-ups (btw, the "send a message to congress" pop-up popped up 4 times for me before it stopped).


That whole post was an ego trip. Ffs

Also, you want to piss off thousands (if not millions) of people? Stick an annoying pop-up in their face.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> This just shows how stupid american ego is, you people don't matter as much as you think you do. Also, since most of my interactions are with Japanese, European and Australian people, I couldn't care any less about americans And YES, it will allow me to browse in peace, as I won't be seeing the same drivel left and right or the annoying pop-ups (btw, the "send a message to congress" pop-up popped up 4 times for me before it stopped).


This is GBAtemp's traffic from alexa





according to this 39% of traffic here is from the US. This is hardly a gbatemp phenomenon alone. Many websites would be affected by US policy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2017)

The popup was a mistake caused by a script I used, it wasn't intended and shouldn't happen again.

The logo text no longer links to the #netneutrality topic. Thanks for the feedback (though don't forget you can also click Tempy to go home).

And if a logo change gets people this heated then imagine what a repeal of net neutrality would do. Just because you don't live in America don't think this won't effect you, that's just ignorance. You don't think other countries won't follow suit? Besides, 1/3 of our traffic comes from the USA. A change from a free internet would directly effect GBAtemp and our ability to stay afloat.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It seems the problems I had with the header on the site and the popups have since been changed, so I will hush for now. Them harassing me at every oppurtunity was my main concern, one message isn't as bad.
> I would argue about this but I really don't have the time or effort I'll just leave ThoD to argue it for me so honestly just have fun and good luck with all the stuff, I hope you get the outcome you wanted, then we can all go back to being the community we've always loved.


Same, now that it's all resolved I don't care enough about this, so I'll leave this thread to fall into the abyss of stupidity and overreaction like the other one did


----------



## MassExplosion213 (Dec 13, 2017)

Also, since traffic on _most_ sites comes from the US, it would drive out a lot of smaller businesses and startups. This is essentially "I promise I won't murder people, but I want it to be legal to".


----------



## Issac (Dec 13, 2017)

I always click Tempy to go home :3 

And what many people seem to forget: "This only affect 'Muricans so I don't give a flark!".... well, no. It would affect companies, services and servers hosted in the US too. Things that YOU probably use. It would affect traffic to non-US sites / services / servers as well, ad revenues, maybe forcing some sites to shut down (not too likely though)... this will affect everyone in the long run, but strike the most notably on the people of the US. 

One pop-up about it, and the Tempy gif... who cares? That's not intrusive.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 13, 2017)

On top of what's already said, you can bet your ass that we'd be making this much of a fuss if, say, the EU tried to repeal their version of net neutrality. That would have a similar impact to the internet as a whole. I really hate this assumption of "people only care about this because it's America and America isn't the whole world you self-centered prick blah blah blah"


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't think a lot of people realize that it's not just American end users who have the potential to be throttled.  Wherever your favorite website is that doesn't have the capital of Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, Google, etc to pay for these potential "internet fast lanes" on their outbound connections, they too will be slowed to ALL internet traffic.  Get a VPN to go around it?  Better hope that your VPN headend can afford to pay for these "internet fast lanes" too or else you're going to be right back at square one.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 14, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't think a lot of people realize that it's not just American end users who have the potential to be throttled.  Wherever your favorite website is that doesn't have the capital of Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, Google, etc to pay for these potential "internet fast lanes" on their outbound connections, they too will be slowed to ALL internet traffic.  Get a VPN to go around it?  Better hope that your VPN headend can afford to pay for these "internet fast lanes" too or else you're going to be right back at square one.


There are a LOT of websites that aren't hosted on US servers, actually the majority of all websites, so it won't be that bad. Also, no matter what VPN you use, it won't affect your speed whatsoever. Finally, just THINK before panicking! For every site they block or slow down significantly, they lose that platform as they can't advertise on it. Say they slow down google, google won't allow that company's ads and will instead put up another one's. Even if the worst case scenario happens, this whole thing won't last more than a year.


----------

